# Why is CCT Giving me Short Scrambles?



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2010)

Scramble length is set to 25 moves.

Scramble Lengths for my last Average of 5: 21, 21, 20, 19, 20

Any ideas?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 9, 2010)

Which version are you using? CCT 0.9.5 uses Kociemba's 2-phase solver and will return scrambles at 21 moves or fewer.


----------



## robindeun (Jul 9, 2010)

File->configuration->scramble Customizations


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 9, 2010)

That does nothing for 3x3 scrambles as they use the solver and it's locked at 21 or fewer


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah, I see. Thanks!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 10, 2010)

Do they have the signature half-turn bunching at the end or beginning?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> the signature half-turn bunching



I desperately wish I knew what that meant.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > the signature half-turn bunching
> ...



Like this (an example from the "Race to Sub-20" thread):

L2 D F2 U L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D' F' U2 B L2 D2 L'

Note how the first 12 moves belong to (U, D, L2, R2, F2, B2) (obviously, this is bunching at the beginning). After those first 12 moves, all stickers on top and bottom are the color of either the U or D face.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are the scrambles from my last avg. of 5:

D L' U2 F R' B2 U' D' B U L2 B' U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2
U' B2 D' R' L' B R D2 F' U' F' R2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2
R D' R2 L D L' D' L B' U' D F' B2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D'
U L' F' U L' F B2 R' F R' B R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U'
U F D2 F' U2 F R' U F L B D F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U'

There does seem to be a large concentration of half turns toward the end of the scrambles.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 10, 2010)

Question: HOW do you get CCT? All I every hear is gnehzr.net. But where is it?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 10, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> There does seem to be a large concentration of half turns toward the end of the scrambles.


Indeed, with only U and D exceptions. That would be it. You have the best possible scrambles, man. 
I keep forgetting which versions of CCT features are public. 



TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Question: HOW do you get CCT? All I every hear is gnehzr.net. But where is it?


Have you tried searching?
http://www.google.com/search?q=gnehzr.net
http://www.google.com/search?q=CCT (7th result, and getting on the first page for a three-letter search is not easy)
http://www.google.com/search?q=CCT+download
http://www.google.com/search?q=CCT+cube


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2010)

I can make it to the website gnehzr.net. Maybe I'm getting a different website than I'm supposed to be getting. This is a (bad) quote from the homepage:

----------------------
Gnehzr.net
What you need, when you need it

July 10, 2010
Bookmark this pageMake this your homepage

Related Searches
Download Free Software
Free Downloads

Downloads

Cheap Hotel

Mp3 Download

成人Dvd
Database Programs
Free Antivirus Software
Internet Software




Popular Categories 

Travel
Airline Tickets Hotels Car Rental Flights South Beach Hotels Finance
Free Credit Report Online Payment Credit Card Application Car Insurance Health Insurance Home
Foreclosures Houses For Sale Mortgage People Search Real Estate Training

--------------- 

Is this the same website?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lucas kindly provided you with several links, all of which would have led you to this place...
http://cube.garron.us/cct/ (in fact, he told you which link and even which result)
But there you go, that's the CCT website.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2010)

So is there an easy fix for this (a scramble plugin that will avoid it perhaps?), or should I just try to make the previous version work?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2010)

Whoa. My apologies. I'm just stupid.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 11, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> So is there an easy fix for this (a scramble plugin that will avoid it perhaps?), or should I just try to make the previous version work?



You...don't...want the two-phase solver scrambles?
:confused:


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So is there an easy fix for this (a scramble plugin that will avoid it perhaps?), or should I just try to make the previous version work?
> ...



No...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## @uguste (Jul 11, 2010)

But... I use CCT 0.9.5 and still have 25 moves scrambles:confused:


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Why not?



Because I want to practice with legitimate scrambles so that I can get a decent idea of how fast I actually am.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 12, 2010)

They *are* legitimate scrambles. They're generated by a solver, not just 25 random moves.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 12, 2010)

I think you're misunderstanding what these scrambles are. These scrambles from the two-phase algorithm are completely legitimate and you in fact better to use than 25 random turns.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 12, 2010)

also, this is the same algorithm that is used to generate official scrambles, so if you really want to see how fast you are, it makes sense to use this.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> also, this is the same algorithm that is used to generate official scrambles, so if you really want to see how fast you are, it makes sense to use this.



Oh, really? I was not aware. Okay, awesome.


----------

